# SMS nach Spanien möglich?



## LegendGT (19. April 2009)

*SMS nach Spanien möglich?*

hallo zusammen

meine Freundin ist in Spanien die hat da auch eine spanische Handynummer.Nun wollte ich fragen wieso ich ihr keine SMS schreiben kann.Hab D2 und bin in Deutschland.Sie meint im Internet das die SMS nicht angekommen ist.Hab auch die Vorwahl +34 gewählt..kam trotzdem nichts an.Was muss ich tun?

brauche Hilfe


----------



## cami (19. April 2009)

*AW: SMS nach Spanien möglich?*

Manchmal kann es sein, dass die Verbindung/ Zustellung etwas länger dauert.

Als ich in Ägypten war ging es manchmal auch 3-4 Stunden, bis ich das Sms von den Eltern empfangen konnte.

Ansonsten würde ich den Kontakt mit dem Anbieter suchen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2009)

*AW: SMS nach Spanien möglich?*

man muss bei auslandsvorwahlen zudem idR die "0" weglassen, also zB wenn sie dir schreibt und du hast 0179xxxxxxx, dann muss sie +49179xxxx wählen. 

und informier dich über die kosten, könnte ziemlich teuer sein.


----------



## LegendGT (19. April 2009)

*AW: SMS nach Spanien möglich?*

wenn ich ihr schreiben will was muss ich wählen?hab schon 1 ganzen Tag gewartet,die SMS kam nicht an. 

die nummer fängt mit 62211.... an


----------



## LegendGT (19. April 2009)

*AW: SMS nach Spanien möglich?*

ich hab 0034 als vorwahl genommen..hoffe doch mal das es richtig ist...


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2009)

*AW: SMS nach Spanien möglich?*

also, spanische handynummern haben offenbar keine "0". dann müßte es an sich mit 0034622... klappen. 

bist du denn überhaupt sicher, dass ihr handy an ist? und dass sie überhaupt vorhätte, sofort zu antworten? is ja alles nicht gesagt, vlt. hat sie das handy aus, oder will erst später antworten usw usw. - gibt etliche gründe. 

vlt. nimm mal ne günstige preselection-vorwahl, mit der du für rel wenig geld sie direkt auf handy anrufen kannst. oder ruf halt kurz direkt oer andy an - mehr als nen euro/min sollte das nicht kosten.


----------

